# new aquarium



## chromiskid (Mar 1, 2008)

i just got a new 2 gallon aquarium. so far i have a chromis and a peppermint shrimp. im thinking about putting my chromis in my big bros tank (with 4 other chromis's) and getting 2 O.R.A. ocellaris clowns i dont know if they would do well in such a small tank any advice?????? thanks


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I would say no to a clown. A clown should have at least 7 gallon (preferably 10+), and the Chromis should be fine. If you want to put the Chromis in your brother's tank, you could get a small goby (Clown, Green Banded, Neon Blue, etc).


----------



## chromiskid (Mar 1, 2008)

the guy i buy my stuff from says it would be ok they have a shipment of clowns and its only $50 a pair is that good :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

2g is too small to suit any fish. Sorry but I would suggest upgrading to at least 20g.


----------



## chromiskid (Mar 1, 2008)

im gonna try to post some pics hope it works! :?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Tank is too small for any fish, I'm afraid.


----------



## chromiskid (Mar 1, 2008)

no otherwise i wouldnt of bought it


----------



## chromiskid (Mar 1, 2008)

at the fish store they have a two gallon with 2 clowns in it so HAHAHA


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

chromiskid said:


> at the fish store they have a two gallon with 2 clowns in it so HAHAHA


It doesn't mean you can and should follow their style. Fish in stores do not live in small tanks nor overcrowded conditions for a long time. I'd still advise against using a 2g tank.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

like lupin said, a 2gal is too small for fish. if you wanted you could keep snails and shrimp in it but not fish.

the pet stores put fish in small tanks like that for a few reasons:

1 they want to show off the tank and the fish but the fish are only in there for a few days before they are sold.

2 *most* pet stores just want to get the money so they do whatever they can to get you to buy things(sometimes this means making you believe you can fit 2-3 clownfish in a 2gal tank)

3 some pet stores that are just in it for the money dont know a lot about the proper conditions for the fish they are selling.

so please either rehome your fish or upgrade to a bigger tank.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

sorry for my sis being a JERK she is new to the hoby and doesn't know much. the chromis is just in dfor the cycling period then he is coming to my tank . basically she will be raising baby fish and then she will trade them back to the lfs or stick them in my tank. sorry for her rudeness she thinks she knows everything ugh.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

what if she put gobies in that arereally small like catalina or something.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

dont worry about your sis. mine are like that sometimes too. :lol: 

as for the catalina goby i would have to say NO. even though they are only 2in long they need at least a 20 gal tank. :shock: 

these sites have some good info on them. 1 even says they should have a 30 gal.

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/marine/goby_ble/CatalinaGoby.php

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?ls=16&cat=1876&articleid=1670

http://www.centralpets.com/animals/fish/saltwater_fish/swf2158.html


----------



## chromiskid (Mar 1, 2008)

the clowns have been in the tank at the fish store since june 13 there gettin pretty big but idk


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

If you want to kill two good fish, that would be the best way to do it.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

what about a small clown goby? he would outgrow it eventually but a baby?


----------



## chromiskid (Mar 1, 2008)

lol ok but clownfish are soooooo cute!   ill go online and look at some more fishie


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You can only add 1 Dwarf Goby to that tank. Clown, Green Banded, and Neon Blue are the most popular.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

would you get a green one or yellow one? i think the green ones are cooler my self. the minimum tank size for clown gobies is around 10gal but if you got a baby you could keep it in the 2 gal. but once it gets bigger you would want to move it. and only get one for that small of a tank.

here are the yellow and green gobies.









this is a green one










this is a yellow one (which you could probably figure out without me telling you :lol: )


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

A Clown Goby is fine in a 2G with suffiencent WC's, water flow, etc. If you can't handle weekly WC's, then you can't have any fish in there.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

we have water to change every week and she likes the green clown goby. thanks cody, lupin, and crazy4fish appreciate it.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

no problem, we are here to help. :wink: good choice on the green goby.

let us know if you need any other advice or suggestions.


----------

